# Forellen Wachstum



## Counter-Striker (21. Januar 2005)

Da wir ja bald in ein schönes Haus ziehen (was noch gebaut werden muss) und dann auch ein großes Grundstück haben werden , haben wir uns auch entschlossen einen großen Teich einzurichten , mindestens 5x5m ! Kann man denn auch in diesen mindestens 5x5 meter großen Teich auch Forellen halten ? Wenn ja wie schnell wachsen sie pro Jahr ? Also wieviel cm/Jahr |kopfkrat .


----------



## Hai2 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Also es kommt drauf an wie groß die fische sind die du einsetzt und wie du sie fütterst!!!Bei kleinen forellen ist das wachstum sehr groß wobei es sich stetig veringert!!Der teiche sollte auf jeden fall sehr tief sein,wobei 5x5 meter doch sehr klein ist!!Musst dich mal bei experten z.B züchtern schlaumachen!!


Petri,Marc#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

habe ja auch MINDESTENS 5x5 gesagt , das wird erst festgelegt wenn das haus steht , es kann auch 10x10 sein ....


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Hatte auch früher schonmal an einen Teich bei meinem vater auf dem Grundstück gedacht...

...hat sich dann irgend wann mangels Zeit, Angagement u. Lust erledigt :c 

Ich würde dir nicht empfehlen so große Fische einzusetzten.
Also ich würds nicht machen, weil ich eher netürliche Gewässer bevorzuge und Forellen in einem Teich dieser Größe keine optimalen Lebensbedingungen haben.

Ich würde dir:
- Moderlieschen
- Rotaugen
- Gründlinge
- Stichlinge
- (vielleicht noch) kleine Brasche
empfehlen

Die fressen auch schön die Mückenlarven weg und ihr habt so keine Plage im Sommer ;o)

Kannst natürlich auch Karpfen, Forellen udn was weiß ich noch für (vielleicht) Raubfische einsetzen, aber das ist imho schon fast Tierquälerei...


----------



## BigEarn (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle glaube ich auch eher "natürliche" Bewohner besetzen. Die werden sich dort eher wohl fühlen als Forellen, die, so befürchte ich, spätestens in einem heissen Sommer in dem Teich große Probleme machen werden. 
Würde den Teich mit allem, was als Köderfisch dienen kann besetzen und vielleicht noch Karpfen oder Schleien.


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

In unserem Teich (2,5m x 5m) schwimmen Goldfische, Kois (meistens Hybriden, bis auf einen), Nasen, Bitterlinge, Teichmuscheln, ein Karpfen, der drauf wartet, dass es wieder Winter wird (C, aber ohne R!!!) und ein Stör, der seine ruhig seine Kreise zieht...
Der Karpfen muss raus, der frisst nämlich wie ein Verrückter, und dementsprechend sch..... er natürlich auch den Tümpel zu...

Aber Forellen würde ich nu rin einen Teich einsetzen, der auch einen Wasserdurchlauf hat, damit die Wassertemperatur nicht zu hoch wird im Sommer...das mögen die Biester einfach nicht...


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Najut , wollte ich ja auch nur wissen. Werde dann Kleinfische wie Plötzen reinsetzten und vieleicht auch Schleien (wenn ich mal eine fangen würde).


----------



## Knobbes (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

@Counter-Striker
Hast du einen Bacheinlauf oder wie bekommst du dann genügend Sauerstoff für die Forellen in deinen Teich?
Nur mit dem Belüfter, das würde mir auf dauer zu Teuer, da Forellen schon ordentlich sauerstoff brauchen.
Hatte mal bei mir im Köffiteich 2 ca.5 cm Forellen die ich dann bis so auf 20 cm gebracht habe, die sind dann aber leider nach ca einem halben Jahr gestorben, ich denke, das sie dann mit zunehmender Grösse mehr Sauerstoff gebraucht haben und dieser nicht mehr gelangt hat. Wel mein Teich ohne Belüfter ist.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tyron (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Moin Counterstriker
Für Forellen ist dein bevorstehender Teich wahrscheinlich echt zu klein. Ich glaube, da würde auch n Bacheinlauf nicht viel nützen. Die Fische würden mit sicherheit relativ schnell krank werden und wahrscheinlich verpilzen, geschweige denn wachsen. Aale und kleine Friedfische sind da schon besser geeignet.

Gruß tyron


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Ich sagte doch bereits das ich es nicht machen werde !!!! Ich werde dann Schleien und andere Kleinfische rein setzten. Vieleicht auch ein oder 2 Spiegler.


----------



## Oliver03 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

ich würde mir da ca. 5 untermaßige aale rein setzen und die mästen um die dann nach ein paar jahren zu verpeisen!


----------



## Karpfen Forelle . (5. April 2011)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Ihr spieler


----------



## bafoangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Forellen Wachstum*

Du Threadleichenschänder


----------

